# Hay Consumption



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It's all about temps.....Drovers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/video/cattle-consume-30-50-percent-more-during-extreme-cold


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That is so true. We fed quite a bit extra to the cows during this last cold snap. Seemed you couldn't feed em enough. They'd have everything cleaned up down to the snow. Water consumption goes up too.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

That is true. We just got out of a cold snap. My cattle ate at least 25% more over a two week period. But I also feed later in the day or evening. By doing this it does help savesome feed. The bacteria in their rumen produce heat when digesting a full stomach of feed. This heat helps keep them warm durning the night Instead of extra feed. Yes this still happens durning the day but than you get a few animals who may stand in the shade for a bit or they dont face completely broad side to the sun to absorb the suns heat.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm running about 30% more hay usage this year than in years past. E.g., 3 round bales/7-8 days last year for 15 horses. This year: 3 RB's 6 days for 12 horses.

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This is were I have tested my hay, usually feed the lower quality when it is warmer. My cows/calves got 2nd cutting and better 1st cutting the last few weeks. This coming week looks like a little warmer, They will get a little less 2nd cutting.

In the past I know that I have fed 4 bales of 1st cutting or 3 bales of 2nd cutting in one week, which help me understand the feed value of hay a lot better. Usually I sold all my 2nd (or later cuttings), but that year I sold out of 1st and had to switch to 2nd & 3rd cutting.

I am getting better at keeping records also and find that with that information I can sometimes see the inefficient usage I have had in the past. I am also find out how my wife might have married someone who did know how much feed he was wasting, while feeding his critters. :huh:

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Sometimes it's bale density. If you don't have a scale set up on the loader, you never know the true weight. An educated guess works for most. My rule of thumb says a 4x5 round bale feeds 15 mature or 20 feeders per day. The rings I use have skirts and 12 slots. I have to put 2 bales (for every 15-20 head) out at a time to reduce competition. The more time a head can stay in a feeder reduces the amount of hay pulled out all over the ground. Plus the bites are not as large when an animal is not competing in a feeder.

Hog, I only put feed out in the evening as well.

Larry, is your hay grass? Do you cut after a quick green up, or green stem before seeds head out, or dried stems?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> Larry, is your hay grass? Do you cut after a quick green up, or green stem before seeds head out, or dried stems?


Mainly alfalfa, with some brome and/or OG (OG comes into fields on it's own). I cut before/at seed heading if possible, but at least BEFORE grass pollinates. I usually cut about every 30-35 days, hence 3-4 cuttings in MY area (start cutting 1st week of June. trying be done with 1st cutting by June 15-20th (if possible) and DO NOT cut after Sept 12-15th). I believe in letting my alfalfa get 450 or more growth degree days before killing frost/freeze (10-12 inches of growth).

Larry


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I fed a lot of my better hay going into winter this year. I was trying to get a fat layer on them before it got cold.

This has been the most challenging year we have ever had. No grass, cows raising calves on hay almost as quick as you can bale it.

Most of the cows have condition now. Weaned early helped with that. Still a challenge.

We are still in a D4 drought.


----------

